# Shin conditioning



## Withered Soul (Apr 7, 2003)

Does anyone know some good shin toughening exercises that I can do at home without any equipment?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 7, 2003)

See also the Muay Thai forum.


----------



## Wmarden (Apr 8, 2003)

find a post and kick it. 


Glad I could help. 



Seriously though what he said.

one suggestion  Just start out light and gradually build up to more powerfull kicks.  You have your whole life to train, do not do all of your training in one day.


----------



## spook mma (Apr 24, 2003)

how long did it take for most of you, on average, to be able to kick to develop strong shins?  in my class, i can kick the thai pads and get pretty good power, but when it comes to the kicking pads, i turn into the biggest wuss - i cant get kick anywhere near as hard as i'd like.  also, what exactly is happening to your shins during this process?  are you killing nerves or simply desensitising it?  or are you just building muscle?


----------



## Withered Soul (May 14, 2003)

Just like toughening your knuckles, shin conditioning just toughens the bone/skin around it making it more tolerant to pain. 
Is the rolling pin exercise effective or should I just keep on kicking a door frame lightly gradually building up to the rolling pin?


----------



## Jill666 (May 14, 2003)

Personally, I think the practice of kicking wood to toughen the shins both stupid and outdated. 

If something is too hard a target for your shin, seek a different target. Or use your heel kick or thigh- 

If I practice MA for thirty years or live to be a hundred I doubt you'll convince me this is a necessary component to fighting.

That's my opinion, and I have to say it. Feel free to explain or disagree all you want, and I will read and consider your replies, I promise.


----------



## Kirk (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Personally, I think the practice of kicking wood to toughen the shins both stupid and outdated. *



Nu uh!  I saw Tong Po do it on concrete beams, and he was the
Thai champ!


----------



## Jill666 (May 14, 2003)

I'd love to see a film of his knees.

Better yet, watch him walk when he turns 60.


----------



## Damian Mavis (May 14, 2003)

.......would it make a difference to you to know that the pro fighters in Thailand DO NOT kick door frames and use rolling pins to toughen their shins?  Those methods work I'm sure, but they are unsafe and bad for you.  And if the best Muay Thai fighters in the world don't do it....why do you want to?

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## KennethKu (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *I'd love to see a film of his knees.
> 
> Better yet, watch him walk when he turns 60.  *



The TongPo character is Van Damne's nemesis in the movie "KickBoxing". He is not a real deal.  Kirk was just bullsh#ting.


----------



## KennethKu (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Withered Soul _
> *Just like toughening your knuckles, shin conditioning just toughens the bone/skin around it making it more tolerant to pain.
> Is the rolling pin exercise effective or should I just keep on kicking a door frame lightly gradually building up to the rolling pin? *



What's wrong with the good ol heavy bag?  

If that is not tough enough for you, then do what I do with my fists.  Go kick a bag of pit rocks.  Fill your heavybag with pit rocks and have a blast (and an ever lasting limp)


----------



## Jill666 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KennethKu _
> *Kirk was just bullsh#ting. *



Oh, that's new. :shrug: 

Guess I walked into that one- I avoid Van Damme movies so I missed the reference.

I notice Kirk wasn't exactly rushing to enlighten me, either. Hmmm.... :2xbird:


----------



## Matt Stone (May 14, 2003)

*Jill666* -

So how do you feel about tempering other striking surfaces (i.e. conditioning the hand, knuckles, etc.)?

Have you ever struck a bony surface with a digital attack (i.e. knuckles other than the main punching ones) with an untempered weapon?  Bad juju...   

How do you connect knee damage and shin toughening?  Just curious.

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## Kirk (May 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *I notice Kirk wasn't exactly rushing to enlighten me, either. Hmmm.... :2xbird:  *



I tried, I honestly did .. but I was laughing too hard to type!


----------



## lhommedieu (Jun 29, 2003)

> How do you connect knee damage and shin toughening?



The head of the tibia forms part of the lower border of the knee.  Shin toughing is potentially a repetitive stress injury, in this context.

With respect to shin toughening, I've heard that most Thai fighters use semi-pliable objects (palm trees for example) as well as pads and bags.  Some use techniques to deaden the nerves that run into the shin, which is where problems will occur years later.

Best,  

Steve Lamade


----------



## andurilking2 (Jul 3, 2003)

i feel personally that shin toughening is stupid for more reasons than i can name in the time i have.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Jul 3, 2003)

Is regular shin conditioning from kicking banana bags and pads stupid too or were you just referring to things like rolling pins on the shin.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## soccer50 (Jul 17, 2003)

what the hell. modern muay thai fighters dont use rolling pins. thats stupid. that just kills nerves without toughening. kicking a heavy bag is the best way.


----------



## drunken mistress (Mar 8, 2004)

Withered Soul said:
			
		

> Does anyone know some good shin toughening exercises that I can do at home without any equipment?



Have a son and let him kick you regularly. Honestly, it works. My seven-year-old karate kid has kicked my shins so often that they don´t bruise any more.


----------



## OULobo (Mar 9, 2004)

My pops did a stint guarding subs when he was in the Navy and he was constantly bashing his shins on the lock ports because it was so dark inside. To this day he has permenant buises and can't feel any real impact on his shins. 

Back on the subject. I have to agree with all the Damian on this one, and he should know being in Thailand and all. Chai told us that no one in Thailand hits random objects. They train with pads and bags. It's all about repetative impact, not so much intensity or hardness of impact. I know I still have knobby shins from kicking other people's shins and I don't think it will ever stop hurting.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 9, 2004)

Hmm...Well, today I got a HUGE "Knob" on my shin and it hurts like the dickens. I was doing a round kick and it just happens like always that my opponent was doing the same technique. Yeah, you can guess the rest. I have this GIGANTIC bump that is going to hurt for some time. I just got over one a month ago. LOL.

And another thing. I never understood how to condition my shins. So, definitely use impact training from pads and bags? I never did the stupid rolling pin stuff and the trees and all the stuff the would bust your shin like kicking a goal post. 

Also, I heard something about blood clots. Most of the blood clots I hear about and see start from the legs and go up. Also, I heard that some start from the shin. All this information I've heard outside of MA. Non-relatent to MA. Just wondering if constant bumps and bruises on your shins could EVER give you blood clots, or if its just a myth or just a 99% chance it won't but there is always a 1% chance thingie?

I'd just like to better understand shin conditioning because I hate shin bumps and bruises. LOL, don't we all?


----------

